

First president with a CS degree? - veyron
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herman_Cain

======
dangrover
Also worth noting is Herbert Hoover, who was an engineer. He was in Stanford's
first class, too.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Hoover#Mining_engineer>

~~~
gojomo
Jimmy Carter worked with nuclear reactors for the US Navy:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Carter#Naval_career>

------
mooism2
Intrade gives him a 1.5% chance of being elected US President next year, which
personally I think is vastly overestimating his chances. So, no.

<http://www.intrade.com/v4/markets/?eventId=84326>

------
jdhouse4
Oh, how far Cain's fallen from what he was taught.

